# Random Giveaways 💖💛🤍✨ DIYs, Furnitures, Clothes, & Sahara’s  😻🌙✨



## noonpuppy (May 13, 2020)

My Islands just got five stars yesterday so I just want to celebrate with this giveaway 
Please leave a comment below and I will pm u my dodo 
*I will giveaways random gifts for 18 people in order *
Wish you best of luck// three presents per one person


----------



## Shiru Wox (May 13, 2020)

could i get some?, also congratulations :3


----------



## noonpuppy (May 13, 2020)

Shiru Wox said:


> could i get some?, also congratulations :3


Sure tysm :3 will PM you


----------



## Arckaniel (May 13, 2020)

I'd like to come over as well please


----------



## noonpuppy (May 13, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> I'd like to come over as well please


Sure ^^ , I will PM you ASAP when the first queue has left


----------



## Arckaniel (May 13, 2020)

ok tysm for doing this giveaway 
and congrats on the 5-stars


----------



## H2406 (May 13, 2020)

I would love to join if possible


----------



## jo_electric (May 13, 2020)

Would like to stop over. Thank you


----------



## noonpuppy (May 13, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> ok tysm for doing this giveaway
> and congrats on the 5-stars


Tysm , PM sent


----------



## Cadbberry (May 13, 2020)

That's wonderful! Congrats!! I have been trying to get there myself! May I stop in?


----------



## IrishSarah (May 13, 2020)

Congrats! Are you still open? I’m new and looking for ideas and maybe a quick bit of shopping haha


----------



## noonpuppy (May 13, 2020)

H2406 said:


> I would love to join if possible





jo_electric said:


> Would like to stop over. Thank you





Cadbberry said:


> That's wonderful! Congrats!! I have been trying to get there myself! May I stop in?





IrishSarah said:


> Congrats! Are you still open? I’m new and looking for ideas and maybe a quick bit of shopping haha



Sure tysm  will PM you guys in order


----------



## StarlitGlitch (May 13, 2020)

Hello! I'd be interested.


----------



## noonpuppy (May 13, 2020)

Still have random gifts for 10 more people


----------



## noobie007 (May 13, 2020)

Would love to join too  and well done on the 5 star rating!!!


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 13, 2020)

Congratulations, I’d love to come too if possible!


----------



## noonpuppy (May 13, 2020)

noobie007 said:


> Would love to join too  and well done on the 5 star rating!!!





anotherwoodenidea said:


> Congratulations, I’d love to come too if possible!


Thank you so much  will PM you my dodo code


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 13, 2020)

Congrats! Can I come?


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 13, 2020)

Do you still have space please? Congrats on 5*! I'm still on 3* haha


----------



## Sosophi3o (May 13, 2020)

Awesome!! Can I come and see your island??


----------



## Sophie23 (May 13, 2020)

Can I join please?


----------



## leggomyeggodiego (May 13, 2020)

Can I visit!?


----------



## noonpuppy (May 13, 2020)

Thomalk44 said:


> Congrats! Can I come?





rayraysparkles said:


> Do you still have space please? Congrats on 5*! I'm still on 3* haha





Sosophi3o said:


> Awesome!! Can I come and see your island??


tysm ) will PM you in order 

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020



MayorSophie23 said:


> Can I join please?





noonpuppy said:


> tysm ) will PM you in order


Will PM you ) tysm


----------



## animal_hunter (May 13, 2020)

May join?


----------



## noonpuppy (May 13, 2020)

animal_hunter said:


> May join?


Sure will PM you my dodo code in 5 mins for preventing from people jammed lol 

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Two more people left


----------



## OldHorizons (May 13, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## noonpuppy (May 13, 2020)

OldHorizons said:


> May I visit?


PMed you


----------



## DairyCupid (May 13, 2020)

Heya! Is this still active? Tysm!


----------



## noonpuppy (May 13, 2020)

DairyCupid said:


> Heya! Is this still active? Tysm!


Still ^^ will send u my dodo code 

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

thank you all for visiting, wish you guys a lovely day!


----------

